# Current State of Domestic Airline Food (July 2021)



## jis (Jul 30, 2021)

Speaking of food, here is the current state of domestic airline food....









Inflight service is back — here’s what food and drinks you can expect on your next flight - The Points Guy


In-flight service is back. Here's what to expect on your next flight.




thepointsguy.com


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 30, 2021)

American Airlines just announced that they are bringing back hot meals to first class on flights over 1,500 miles (or over 800 miles hub to hub).


----------

